# [OT] mirror italiani: ci sono rimasto male

## stuart

bè, lo sò che non è una cosa importantissima, però volendomi scaricare i 2 live cd della 1.4 da installare sul portatile quando andrò via per lavoro (così respiro aria di casa, altro che le reclame della barilla che si metteva in tasca il fusillo o il maccherone), ho dato un'occhiata alla lista dei mirror e nn ne ho trovato neanche uno italiano

e vi posso assicurare che quando vedo che il Belgio, il Portogallo, la Finlandia ce li hanno e noi no ci resto un pochino male, senza nulla togliere a quei paesi

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xlyz

http://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/MIRRORS.html

anche se non sempre sono aggiornati

----------

## stuart

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

mi ha fregato questa pagina

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

scusate lla gaffe ma almeno ci facciamo vedere anche noi italiani

----------

## fatez

Ciao ragazzuoli..

Allora mi intrometto pure io..  :Smile: 

è da tempo che ho messo su un rsync server e sto aspettando ancora la certificazione... (/leggete qui va .. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24286) ok lo ammetto di inglese sono parecchio scarsino ma ci ho provato. Sin'ora nessuno mi ha aiutato + di tanto. Io potrei mettere a disposizione una 100mbit e un centinaio di Gb per fare sia da rsync server e anche un mirror.

Ora la guida ufficiale non mi è stata per niente chiara. Ho chiesto aiuto in chat ma nemmeno li.. solo nebbia da parte di tutti. Ho scritto dei post su questo forum.. ma anche qui ahime niente.

Io la buona volontà la ho messa tutta, spereri in qualcuno che mi aiutasse a capire COME e non che mi dicesse "leggi li e li e li".. tanto quelle guide e man sono scarni. Se troverò qualche anima pia, allora avrete un server rsync, e un mirror ufficiali.

Dopo questa breve sfogata vi saluto tuttti!! 

ciao ciao

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Su gentoo-italia.org ho meso un minihaowto su come instalalre e configurare rsyncd ... ci vogliono circa 5 minuti

Per la richeista di attivazioen di mirror se non hai il mirror su non ti ripondono se invece ce l'hai gia su intanto postalo qui che lo mettono nelle risorse disponibili per gli italiani ....  :Smile: 

Joe

PS se hai bisogno di altre info scrivimi pur ein email

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *fatez wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzuoli..
> 
> Allora mi intrometto pure io.. 
> 
> è da tempo che ho messo su un rsync server e sto aspettando ancora la certificazione... (/leggete qui va .. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24286) ok lo ammetto di inglese sono parecchio scarsino ma ci ho provato. Sin'ora nessuno mi ha aiutato + di tanto. Io potrei mettere a disposizione una 100mbit e un centinaio di Gb per fare sia da rsync server e anche un mirror.
> ...

 

Devo dire che rsync di fatez funziona benissimo io lo uso ogni tanto (non

sempre perche' mi sembra sfruttamento).

----------

## koma

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Su gentoo-italia.org ho meso un minihaowto su come instalalre e configurare rsyncd ... ci vogliono circa 5 minuti
> 
> Per la richeista di attivazioen di mirror se non hai il mirror su non ti ripondono se invece ce l'hai gia su intanto postalo qui che lo mettono nelle risorse disponibili per gli italiani .... 
> 
> Joe
> ...

 

IgaRyu: Non prenderla a male sto solo giocando,  vorrei far notare a tutti l'ortografia di questo post.. sembra la mia =)  :Laughing:   Mi kiedo se nnsiamo parenti   :Rolling Eyes: 

Scherzo mi raccomando nn te la prendere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fatez

ho guardato nella sezione download.. si ok c'è il link ma non il documento o cmq non si scarica.. sarà un problema mio di galeon? potete verificare anche voi?

grazie e ciao

----------

## codadilupo

 *fatez wrote:*   

> ho guardato nella sezione download.. si ok c'è il link ma non il documento o cmq non si scarica.. sarà un problema mio di galeon? potete verificare anche voi?
> 
> grazie e ciao

 

confermo: ne' con mozilla, ne' con opera ne' (ma questo era chiaro  :Wink: ) con ie: il documento non esiste.

Coda

----------

## IgaRyu

Allora, premettendo che abbiamo spostato il portale su una macchina con piu' banda, mi scuso per l'effettivo inconveniente... adesso il file e di nuovo on line.

Cortesemente se trovaste qualcos'altro che non va segnalatelo a me o a Stefano oppure lasciate un messaggio nel forum interno ... c'e' apposta...

Grazie mille

----------

## fatez

niente.. anche quella guida non mi dice nulla di nuovo... 

io ci provo, vi pasto qui le mie impostazioni .. poi magari se sapete aiutarmi...

```

rsync-gentoo-portage.sh

#!/bin/bash

RSYNC="/usr/bin/rsync"

OPTS="--quiet --recursive --links --perms --times --devices --compress --delete --timeout=600"

#OPTS="--recursive --links --perms --times --devices --compress --delete --timeout=600"

#Uncomment the following line only if you have been granted access to rsync1.us.gentoo.org

SRC="rsync://rsync1.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#If you are waiting for access to our master mirror, select one of our mirrors to mirror from:

#SRC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

DST="/mnt/Gamez/Gentoo-Rsyncd"

echo "Started update at" `date` >> $0.log 2>&1

logger -t rsync "re-rsyncing the gentoo-portage tree"

${RSYNC} ${OPTS} ${SRC} ${DST} >> $0.log 2>&1

echo "End: "`date` >> $0.log 2>&1 

cat /etc/rsync/rsyncd.conf

uid = nobody

gid = nobody

use chroot = yes

max connections = 20

pid file = /var/run/rsyncd.pid

motd file = /etc/rsync/rsyncd.motd

transfer logging = no

log format = %y %a %m %f %b

log file = /var/log/rsyncd.log

syslog facility = local3

timeout = 300

[gentoo-x86-portage]

path = /mnt/Gamez/Gentoo-Rsyncd

comment = Gentoo Linux Portage tree

[gentoo-portage]

path = /mnt/Gamez/Gentoo-Rsyncd

comment = Gentoo Linux Portage tree mirror

#exclude = distfiles

[gentoo-packages] 

#For distributing Portage packages (distfiles) to internal clients 

path = /mnt/Gamez/Gentoo-Rsyncd/distfiles

comment = Gentoo Linux Packages mirror 

 cat /etc/init.d/rsyncd

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/gentoo-rsync-mirror/files/rsyncd.init,v 1.3 2003/03/19 18:42:27 tantive Exp $

depend() {

        use net

}

# FYI: --sparce seems to cause problems.

RSYNC_OPTS="--safe-links --compress --bwlimit=700 --timeout=1800"

#RSYNC_OPTS="--safe-links --compress --timeout=1800"

start() {

        ebegin "Starting rsyncd"

        rsync --daemon ${RSYNC_OPTS}

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping rsyncd"

        kill `cat /var/run/rsyncd.pid`

        eend $?

}

```

ecco.. io non cpaisco come far fare il mirror completo dei pakketti tar.gz. non è chiara da nessuna parte questa cosa.

PS: se volete provare il server rsync, aggiungete al make.conf

```

SYNC="rsync://81.113.174.102/gentoo-x86-portage/"

```

e date emerge rsync.

fatemi sapere ! ciao ciao

----------

